# Live CD Ubuntu ne marche plus !



## goetschy (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro 13" et je me suis lancé dans l'installation d'un triple boot MacOSX/Ubuntu/Windows. J'ai suivi ce tuto: http://videonoob.fr/mac/triple-boot-macbook-pro
Malheureusement, quand je veux rebooter sur le live cd après l'installation de Windows, pour réparer GRUB, le symbole de chargement reste indéfiniment et je suis obligé d'éteindre à la manière forte...
Pourtant lors de l'installation de linux tout s'était bien passé, je ne comprend pas !
Toute aide sera la bienvenue.

Merci d'avance
Goetschy


----------



## tibounise (21 Avril 2011)

As-tu appuyé sur la touche "C" au démarrage pour forcer le boot sur le CD d'Ubuntu ?
Sinon essaye la touche ALT au démarrage. Tu verras la liste des volumes pouvant être bootés sur ton Mac. Clique sur le volume de ton lecteur optique, ensuite clique sur la flèche en bas du lecteur et ça devrait marcher ...


----------



## goetschy (22 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Oui, j'appuyais bien sur 'C' et la touche alt ne change à rien...
J'ai essayé de formater mon disque dur et de réinstaller mac os x, mais je peux toujours pas démarrer sur le disque d'ubuntu (ça marche avec celui de win 7). L'installation de win7 avant le formatage à du modifier je ne sais quoi. Comment est-t-il possible que le live cd marche au départ mais pas après un formatage complet ?


----------



## malagasy (24 Avril 2011)

salut,

est ce que tu as installé ubuntu sur le MBR ou sur la premiere partition linux comme décrit sur cette page

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macpro

A+


----------



## goetschy (25 Avril 2011)

Je l'ai effectivement installé sur le MBR  . Pourtant j'ai essayé avec la nouvelle version ( 10.10 au lieu de 9.10 ) et il n'y a plus de problème...
Tu saurais comment changer GRUB de place ( c'est quand même plus propre ) ?


----------



## malagasy (25 Avril 2011)

il n'est pas à proprement parler possible de déplacer le GRUB de place; puisque la manipulation qu'on te propose de faire c'est de réinstaller le GRUB sur une nouvelle partition puis en option de supprimer l'ancien GRUB du MBR. 

Je te conseille de ce fait de réinstaller proprement ubuntu une bonne fois pour toute et après tout ira bien pour toi  ... si je peux me permettre, je te conseille de jetter un coup d'oeil sur mon blog pour t'inspirer concernant le partitionnement de ton disque dur puis l'installation d'ubuntu. 

Dans le choix de partitionnement, le mieux c'est de le faire manuellement en choisissant de bien séparer les partitions / (c'est la partition racine, dans lequel il faut installer le GRUB) et /home


----------



## goetschy (26 Avril 2011)

Ok, merci pour tout malagasy !
Juste encore une petite question: j'ai un macbook pro 8.1 et certains drivers ne marche pas (lecteur dvd, wifi). 
Est-ce qu'il y a une solution ?
Installer la version 11.4 changera quelque chose ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## malagasy (26 Avril 2011)

je n'ai rien trouvé concernant la compatibilité d'un mbp 8.X avec les versions antérieures à 11.04 d'Ubuntu. Apparement, ils n'ont pas encore réussi à faire marcher le wifi et thunderbolt avec la version 11.04, par contre tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème avec le lecteur cd

Voici quelques pages qui devraient t'être utile par la suite, si tu veux toujours continuer à utiliser ubuntu, ou gnu/linux en général



MacBookPro8-1Natty
MactelSupportTeam AppleIntelInstallation
Il est donc préférable pour toi d'installer la version 11.04 que celle d'avant.


----------

